

Show HN: GravityKit – Build and share your own planetary system - stefanom
http://save-point.herokuapp.com/gravitykit

======
asherlev
I'd love it if you could add more planets on the fly. Currently the restart
button takes you back to the intro screen. Maybe a pause button to do so would
be nice.

Great job though! I spent quite some time on this.

------
tantalor
After "reset to initial conditions", how do I start orbiting?

~~~
stefanom
Sorry about that. The bug should now be fixed if you reload the page.

